# Early positive and tests pretty dark before missed period...twins???



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

My mom's sister had twins. I'm on my 5th pregnancy and had a early miscarriage last month. I read on a few threads that there is a slightly increased chance of multiples right after a miscarriage. And my pregnancy tests have shown up early and gotten darker pretty fast.

Any opinions? I watched the line last month and was able to determine with the same tests (wondfo cheap amazon tests) that things weren't going to work out. Light lines that never got much darker and then went away a week after they showed up. With my current pregnancy I tested negative at 8 DPO and didn't test at 9 DPO though now I think I may have gotten a faint positive if I had tested. The ones in the picture are 10DPO, 12DPO and 13 DPO. I would have been due for my period tomorrow. My DPO is based on my charted temps.

With my last successful pregnancy (DD) I tested with a light positive the day before my period was due with a sensitive internet test. I got a positive with answer brand tests with my other 2 maybe 1-2 days before my period was due. (wasn't very good about tracking my periods back then.) Last month I got a positive like 3 days before my expected period, but I don't know DPO.

My front teeth started to turn clear on the bottoms. I of course look at my teeth pretty much every day. So, it's just happened. I just noticed it today. I read that it is tooth demineralization and will be uping my calcium (I take mag citrate, d3, k2 and was taking half the daily calcium thinking I got enough in my diet.)



I know there isn't a way to know conclusively this way, but was just looking for opinions or experiences. Thanks!


----------



## withlittlelungs (Jul 18, 2012)

SIL had a really dark positive test with her twins. My positive test was lighter this pregnancy (twins) than it was with DS.
I know this wasn't really helpful at all, but judging from what I know about SIL's test I would say that it is definitely a sign


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

I tested positive one day earlier this time than I did last time (and it's twins). I got a positive at 7 dpo super, super faint. By 10dpo it was so dark it would read on any test. Are you sure of O?


----------



## CoBabyMaker (Nov 13, 2008)

Both of my first two pregnancies came up as immediate dark lines at 11DPO, they are both singletons. So while there is a chance, I wouldn't count on it based on that alone.


----------



## easttowest (May 25, 2012)

That's what our tests looked like, first faint positive at 8 DPO and really dark really fast, and there's just one. But you never know!


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *easttowest*
> 
> That's what our tests looked like, first faint positive at 8 DPO and really dark really fast, and there's just one. But you never know!


Yeah, I was looking at some other people's pics from similar tests and they look about the same too. So, probably there's only one, but there's always that *small* chance that there could be 2.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adaline'sMama*
> 
> I tested positive one day earlier this time than I did last time (and it's twins). I got a positive at 7 dpo super, super faint. By 10dpo it was so dark it would read on any test. Are you sure of O?


Yeah, I'm pretty sure. I've never tested positive this early and I don't think I've gotten this dark of a line this early before, but I didn't use the same tests, so that may not mean anything. Guess I'll just have to wait and see and expect most likely one.


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

I got a BFP at 10dpo and it got dark fast.... Only one in there. Last 2 pregnancies, I got BFP at 14 dpo and they were faint.

So, I think it depends on the pregnancy....


----------



## bobcat (Mar 4, 2010)

I recently had very high hcg levels in bloodwork, and so I did some googling online, and I read one person say that their doc told them that sometimes after a miscarriage, the next pregnancy has high hcg levels to give extra protection to the baby for the next pregnancy. I am not sure if that is true or not, because I didn't really read it anywhere else, but it is kind of a nice thought, that it's the body's way of looking out for this pregnancy. Since I had had a miscarriage 6 months before my current pregnancy, I thought, maybe that's why. For me it turned out to be one baby! And also, we determined via the ultrasound that the egg was fertilized very early, meaning I ovulated very early in the cycle, because the baby is a week ahead of schedule based on my last menstrual period.

Either way, good luck!


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

*bobcat:*

That is kind of a neat thought, whether it is true or not.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

With all of my successful pregnancies I started getting BFP's at 8/9 dpo and they were super dark within a few days...all singletons. That's just normal for me, though. Perhaps it it's NOT a normal occurrence for you it may mean something different?

Either way, congrats!


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1babysmom*
> 
> With all of my successful pregnancies I started getting BFP's at 8/9 dpo and they were super dark within a few days...all singletons. That's just normal for me, though. Perhaps it it's NOT a normal occurrence for you it may mean something different?
> 
> Either way, congrats!


It's not really normal for me, but I suppose it could be different with each pregnancy. One or two, I'm happy. Just want a healthy baby in the end.

I'm having more trouble with pain and with the teeth thing, so it really does make me suspect that there might be an extra passenger, but if it's only one, that wouldn't surprise me either. But, man, then I must be getting worn out.


----------



## AngelMomma (Nov 3, 2012)

I was looking for the same answer! I am pretty much in line with you too (due 7/8/13). This is my 4th pregnancy, my Rainbow Baby. I have 2 children Earthside and a beautiful boy who became an Angel at 32 weeks gestation, 6 months ago today. I half joked that because I never got to keep my son, that I should get a 2-fer deal with my next pregnancy. Twins run very thick in my family so it is a big possibility. I never tested positive so early (8 dpo) with my 3 pregnancies before this. I also feel like I'm already starting to show a tiny bit. Obviously, I've got another 5 weeks to twiddle my thumbs in anticipation (as if this pregnancy isn't already hard enough). Curious though, my symptoms are only very faint as of yet. We shall see!


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

That's very interesting.

Sorry about the loss of your little guy. And congrats on your new pregnancy. Too weird that we have the same EDD.  It'll be neat to see how this all plays out. It's hard to be patient.


----------



## AngelMomma (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you and likewise! I hope we both get great news You're right...SO VERY HARD to be patient!


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

For me, my pregnancy tests were all lighter with my twins this time vs. my singleton last time. So for me it wasn't a sign. Good luck with your pregnancy


----------



## josie423 (Jun 29, 2008)

I got my first faint BFP at 7dpo with this baby and unless one baby is hiding extremely well, it's just one!


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

That isn't the only thing that has me suspecting. But, either way, I'm cool.


----------



## dayiscoming2006 (Jun 12, 2007)

So, just an update. Only one, healthy baby in there.


----------

